# Parmesan Custards



## kadesma (Nov 27, 2012)

This is  wonderful for brunch served with mushroom sauted in butter.or spinach, or cherry tomatoes. Just saute and serve any of these in butter it tastes great.
In a bowl combine 1 cup cream,1/4 cup milk,2 sage leaves,and a 2-3 inch sprig of young rosemary. refirigerate 3 hours to over night. Melt 2 tab. butter in small skillet over med heat  add 1/4 cup diced onion,til tender. preheat oven to 325 butter 4-6oz. custard cups. In large bowl beat 2 large eggs,blend well, pour over the cream mixture through a fine mesh strainer into eggs, stir in the onion, 2 tab. parm,pinch of nutmeg,add some salt and pepper Pour this mixture into the buttered custard cups. Put a roasting pan in the ovenpour in 1/2 inch hot water, place custard cups in the roasting pan. Bake 55 min. or til tops are lightly golden and custards set. Remove custards from pan let stand 15-20 min.Run knife round the inside of the cups and invert them onto a pretty serving plate. Serve warm with your choice of veggies sauteed in butter cascading over the top.
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2012)

These sound absolutely wonderful...c&p!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

It does sound lovely, thanks Kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, sounds really yummy. Where do you get these ideas Ma?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Wow, sounds really yummy. Where do you get these ideas Ma?



+1

Sounds delish!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 28, 2012)

I've never made these, but have had them served to me in a bowl of asparagus soup. While the soup was good the Parmesan custard was definitely the wow! part of the dish.

Custard has an immediate sweet connotation in the US, but not so in other countries. I am a huge fan of all savory cakes, quick breads and the like. I just may have to give these a whirl!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 28, 2012)

Zereh said:


> I've never made these, but have had them served to me in a bowl of asparagus soup. While the soup was good the Parmesan custard was definitely the wow! part of the dish.
> 
> Custard has an immediate sweet connotation in the US, but not so in other countries. I am a huge fan of all savory cakes, quick breads and the like. I just may have to give these a whirl!


 


Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Sounds delish!


 


taxlady said:


> Wow, sounds really yummy. Where do you get these ideas Ma?


 


Kylie1969 said:


> It does sound lovely, thanks Kades


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> These sound absolutely wonderful...c&p! Thanks, Ma!


My oh MY you all  make me feel so good. I love this with sauteed mushrooms in butter I often add a little chopped garlic and then even try to lick the pan when it cools down. I hope you all enjoy it. Let me know.
ma


----------



## Cerise (Nov 28, 2012)

This takes me back.  Years ago I made a similar custard (except for the straining) from Planter's oil, for Caramelized onion custards.  Served them with prime rib, horesradish, yorkshire pudding & creamed spinach.  Delish. I bet the Parm (or Gruyere) & herbs would put it over the top.  Will keep it in mind for the Holidays.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds fantastic - can't wait to try making these!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

Cerise said:


> This takes me back. Years ago I made a similar custard (except for the straining) from Planter's oil, for Caramelized onion custards. Served them with prime rib, horesradish, yorkshire pudding & creamed spinach. Delish. I bet the Parm (or Gruyere) & herbs would put it over the top. Will keep it in mind for the Holidays. Thanks for sharing.


 I'm so glad you like the idea. Hope you get a chance to try it. Would love to have your reciipe  onion custard. When you have time.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Sounds fantastic - can't wait to try making these!


 Hope they make you smile long and hard
kades


----------

